

CloudFlare is Down - BryanB55
http://cloudflare.com/

======
xPaw
It's not really down.

 _Looking into an issue with one of our upstream providers, affecting multiple
colos_

<https://twitter.com/CloudFlareSys/status/246997504950956032>

~~~
latchkey
Pingdom reported several minutes of downtime for my domain which is hosted
through cf. seems back up again though.

------
druiid
Their site was down for a while as well. It's back up now, but the routing is
still down. Quick tip: Go to control panel, select the gear drop-down by your
website and select 'pause cloudflare' until things resolve.

~~~
dvjohnston
That doesn't help much when cloudflare.com itself is inaccessible.

(And I'm about 2 blocks from the CloudFlare office)

~~~
druiid
Their site should be up right now. If it's not from one connection you tried,
try another. It is okay for me.

~~~
dvjohnston
yeah, doing better now. i tunneled around until i could reach them and paused
the service

------
BryanB55
All of my cloudflare sites are still not resolving for me and I also can't get
to cloudflare.com to pause it (texas)

